# Is block off plate recommended for gas insert installation?



## supertreat (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm buying a new gas insert and I know the block off plates are recommended for the wood inserts are they also recommended for gas inserts?  My chimney is on the exterior of my house and I have a draft coming into the room from it - thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have done this once, to solve an odor problem from a stinky musty chimney. Otherwise we just follow the mfg instructions which say to pack fiberglass batting in the damper to seal it off. When you silicone the top plate to the flue at the top that seals it up pretty good.


----------



## trafick (Nov 10, 2010)

I think this is a matter of preference.  When we put in our gas stove, we put a block off plate in because we didn't have a damper in the fireplace.  The chimney is out side and cold air was coming in the room  a little.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use a block off plate, but if you pack unfaced fiberglass in the damper area, around & between the co-linear liners & do the same at the top - under the cap, you'll be that much warmer...


----------

